# horrible problem!!!!!!Oil pan bolt missing!!!



## TeHKasperek (Nov 23, 2008)

I had my roommate change my oil. It was a huge mistake. Started leaking oil horribly and took it in to get the leak checked out. Turns out I am missing a oil pan bolt. Its the bolt directly next to the hex plug. it is part number 92064340. My problem is that there seems to be no one in the world that has this single bolt in stock. I have no way of machining a new one. I really need help I cannot afford a new car and cannot keep a rental for much longer. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

92064340 - GM BOLT


----------



## TeHKasperek (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah gmpartsgiant doesn't have it in stock


----------



## TeHKasperek (Nov 23, 2008)

the part is on hold for future replacement


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You cant just get the size of the bolt and see if home depot or lowes carry's it? Even a small mom and pop hardware store might have a similar bolt.


----------



## TeHKasperek (Nov 23, 2008)

I tried calling gm to get the size/shape/screw info and they don't have it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Take out another bolt in the pan, go to ACE hardware with bolt, buy new bolt.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Exactly my thoughts Svede


----------



## TeHKasperek (Nov 23, 2008)

There's only one of that bolt in the pan. This is probably the worst thing that could have happened....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you had a tap set, you could use them to find out what size bolt fits the hole. Or get an assortment of bolts and find one that fit. Is it just a plug, or does it actually hold something in the pan?
Either way, good luck on the fix.


----------

